# Selling: Balance, Mathematical, and Mechanical Analysis.



## mellored (Sep 30, 2015)

Creating your own RPG or making a race, class, or other option for an existing one?
Don't know if using a d10 is overpowered or underpowered?
Not sure if a feature scales appropriately?
Worried about unexpected rules interactions?
Want to know the impact of exploding dice?

I'll crunch the numbers, do the statistics, analyze the options, and give you accurate feedback so you can better balance (or unbalanced) your project.

A programmer by trade, with a mathematical background, and a highly analytical mind, i'm adept at navigating systems and quickly (and thus cheaply) match potential problematic interactions.  I'm willing to work on projects of any size.  From a few magic items, to an entire game.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 30, 2015)

That's a service I could have used a year ago!


----------

